# First Ford pickup



## Hysert (Dec 16, 2009)

Hey Guys... traded in are 11 sierra WT and got a new F250 XLT. I must say it drives much nicer then the GM!! Been a GM guy for ever but with all the good luck ive had with our 550 I couldn't see why not? Will be putting our 9.6V3 and a 1.5 tornado on it this fall. Question I have is how do the ford's carry the weight with the salter full? Are you guys adding leafs or timbrens? Also wondering what kind of tunes etc you have done... it's a 6.2L gasser...


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

The rear springs are too long for a softer ride. I'm sure it will dog down with a hundred pounds. 

Air bags my choice. 

Good-looking truck by the way


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Yup. Air bags for sure. I got the Air Lift system with the on-board compressor and wireless transmitter. I have three different settings pre-set. 1 for full load, 2 for half full, and 3 for empty. Love it. And if it were me, I wouldn't worry about tuning a gas truck. But that's just me.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Running a set of HD Timbrens on the back of our '15 regular cab, but it carries a 16' Ebling and a heaping full VBX 8000. 

Just a 1.5 yard spreader, I wouldn't waste the money if I were you.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

do you have the factory helpers? Timbrens work. If you want to be able to adjust the load ride, air bags and on board compressor.


----------



## Hysert (Dec 16, 2009)

Thanks guys.. like the idea of bags? Just seems the rear is weak?? Even with the enclosed trailer on, it seems to sag more then the sierra did..

As for the tune just looking for fuel economy! I had a custom tune in the sierra and got the milage from 24/25L/100kms to 14/15L/100kms...


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

Hysert said:


> Thanks guys.. like the idea of bags? Just seems the rear is weak?? Even with the enclosed trailer on, it seems to sag more then the sierra did..
> 
> As for the tune just looking for fuel economy! I had a custom tune in the sierra and got the milage from 24/25L/100kms to 14/15L/100kms...


I tried a 5 Star tuner in my 2011 F350 6.2l to get more mpg, but it didn't help at all. Aversge mpg with or without the tuner is about 11 (not much highway miles, and very little towing).


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

My 2015 , F 250 gas dropped in the front more than I wanted with an older Boss 9.2 v blade . Over 1200 lbs behind the rear wheels helped but I plan on installing something to reduce the front sag .


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

SHAWZER said:


> My 2015 , F 250 gas dropped in the front more than I wanted with an older Boss 9.2 v blade . Over 1200 lbs behind the rear wheels helped but I plan on installing something to reduce the front sag .


Check your front springs; if they're not the 6,000 lb "X" springs, it would help to replace them first. I did that on my 2006 F350 - reduced the front sag with my MVP by about 1.5" (think my OEM springs were 5,200 lb)


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

Good looking truck Hysert . Mine has snowplow package and 5600 lb front springs .


----------



## schrader (Dec 4, 2005)

My F250 diesel has the 6000lbs spring in the front, 9.5 v plow on the front with a salter in the back it levels the truck nicely. I am amazed how the Fords carry the weight been very happy with mine.


----------



## Hysert (Dec 16, 2009)

Yes mine has 5600 front aswell??? Snow prep too... Guess we'll see in late October how it carries the blade...


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

6000 here PSD with 1100lbs 11'6 Vee....... spring is compressed about three quarters of an inch
I do have a leveling kit but that's just spacers above the springs, does nothing for carrying additional weight


----------



## Hysert (Dec 16, 2009)

1olddogtwo said:


> 6000 here PSD with 1100lbs 11'6 Vee....... spring is compressed about three quarters of an inch
> I do have a leveling kit but that's just spacers above the springs, does nothing for carrying additional weight


So being a gas it should be fine... however not sure my foreman is ready for the 9.6 with the wings on just yet???


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

Nice truck. Not trying to be a smart ass but why didn't you get a F350 to deal with all that weight.


----------

